# How to prioritize Call Of Duty traffic which is using port 3074?



## isso2095 (Oct 14, 2021)

hello,

I'm new to FreeBSD. In Linux I was using tc and iptables to prioritize traffic and I have another question.

How to port forward using ipfw or what is equivalent command to this in ipfw `iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i tun0 -p udp --dport 3074 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.85:3074`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2021)

isso2095 said:


> I'm new to FreeBSD





isso2095 said:


> How to port forward using ipfw


Start by reading the handbook: 31.4. IPFW
That will give you quick start.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 15, 2021)

Dear OP, no need to shout in the subject.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 15, 2021)

The time i was a forum moderator, we would have cleaned such mess for sure.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2021)

[_Mod: Fixed the title_]


----------

